

Advertising Works on You - lionhearted
http://www.sebastianmarshall.com/advertising-works-on-you

======
ZeroGravitas
I agree with the premise that you can be primed by repeated exposure to
brands. Can anyone point me to any systematic analysis of advertising that
proves it works at a more granular level than that e.g. can we prove that a
video advert with a beautiful, smiling person using your product is more
effective than simply displaying your logo for 30 seconds?

I assume there's some science behind it, but I also wonder who the advertisers
are taking advantage of more, the people buying the product, or those buying
the advertising.

